# Spain



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone any knowledge of a site at Santa Pola in Spain


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Patsy

No personal knowledge but I am told this one is good. look here.

As I say I have no personal knowledge of it and the friend who told me about it is there at the moment I think and I cannot contact him

stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Patsy, try this as well a only few miles south of Santa Pola.

http://www.vayacamping.net/file.asp?par1=587&lang=en

Bob


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Rincon de Luna is currently closed, something to do with paperwork not being up to date(this happens a lot round here) but they expect to re-open in a couple of weeks, it is very popular in winter, has a heated pool, is clean, and is a bit cheaper than others nearby, if I were coming from UK to stay for more than one night around here this is the one I would go for


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thats the one i was booked on and have been notified that they have been closed down Thus my reason looking elsewhere due to leave this Tuesday Thanks anyway whistleingypsy


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

C7KEN, thanks for the update we know the site well having stayed there for 4 years on the trot, a lovely site set in orange groves and we are calling in on the way through this year. Are you near this site maybe in Rojales :wink: 

Bob


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

C7KEN Thanks for the reply I was told it was Tax purposes but am more hopeful with the reason you gave paper work We are due to leave on Tuesday They have suggested a site at Santa Pola Have you any knowledge of this site


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Rincon de Luna campsite*

To Patsy, Whistling Gypsy etc or anyone else who planned on going to this campsite Rincon de Luna it has been closed by the local auth reason given was " Its in a flood area" now this campsite stands as much chance of flooding as I have going to the moon, therefore there must be another reason, generally I find that if the right people are looked after you get what you want and if not you dont, (read this between the lines) so it will re-open but as yet no date, it is owned by Spanish but obviously they have to suffer the same as us unless "approved" I will keep in touch with it and when it opens I will post on here, Patsy if you nread this Santa Pola will have to do you for now as most are fully booked but Rincon is better so join this site and watch for my post saying it is open then you can change if you want


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Bob let me know when you are coming this way, yes I live near Rojales


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sure will Ken, we will be calling in at Rincon to see friends IF they are still there, do you know Whatty the manager of the bar on Rincon :?: 

Thanks for keeping us informed, I love it around Rojales nearly bought a finca near the campsite but I don't trust the Spanish authorities and I do not know the major, "no what i mean".

Bob


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes Bob I know Wattie Dewar and it's not difficult to figure out what country he came from  son Mark and I put the little square yellow dish on his roof for UK TV, he is shut until the 26th on his hols I guess , there are still some long termers on site so it's gonna reopen, I,m glad you can verify this site as Marjal etc are just too expensive and all that is needed is here, its been closed for one month now and yes I know exactly what you mean


----------

